
This is the wallet i am searching for - blrbalam
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/e-ink-wallet-the-next-generation-wallet-gadget-gadgets
======
azdle
My first thought, "GPS & cell modem‽ How thick is this thing?", but
"shockingly" it doesn't seem to list anything about that. Or really any tech
specs at all. It doesn't even seem to have any photos of it that aren't of it
open & facing flat toward camera.

Good luck with all that.

Also, in the FAQ:

> pls re-write this line.

